# Logos 4



## LawrenceU (Nov 16, 2009)

I have been a Logos User since the Dark Ages. It has been the mainstay of my various computer libraries. I absolutely love it now that it is also on my Mac. I've been thinking about upgrading to the v.4. Are there any of you that have had the older version and upgraded? Is it worth it. BTW, I run a Scholars' Edition.


----------



## CubsIn07 (Nov 16, 2009)

I was a Beta tester and have been running Logos 4 for a while now. I am impressed with it, but there are a number of things that I am getting used to. FYI, Logos 4 for Mac is still in the beta stage and is still a few weeks/months away from being totally operational. 

When Logos 4 does come out for Mac, I want to get one. One of the weaknesses of Logos is that it is very slow. I am hoping Logos 4 on a Mac will be much quicker. 

I would check out the Logos forums. They are very helpful.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Nov 16, 2009)

I have downloaded the Platinum version for Mac of Logos 4. It is, shall we say, (Alpha 3) not ready for prime time...

However, the folks at Logos have left your V3 intact--so you can run them side by side. There's information on their website about upgrading, the alpha process, etc. You ought to read it before upgrading.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 16, 2009)

I upgraded and like it. But, it is still a little buggy (in my opinion).


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks, brothers. I'll have to dig into it a bit more. Do you think it would be worth ordering the upgrade now and just letting the Mac update automatically?


----------

